# Efi boot with macbook



## DwBSD (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a macbook and its starting system and the EFI BIOS bios ordinary computers (although soon it will also implement it in the EFI pc), well now I have put some kind of BIOS emulation (Bootcamp) , to boot Mageia 2 (or any version of Linux):e the thing is FreeBSD version 9 supports EFI BIOS natively without bootcamp or stay as am?.:\
Regards


----------



## Jsanchez (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, I own a macbook and the default install (next next ...) doesn't work. I had to fall back to mbr. I also own a pc with EFI, and FreeBSD boots just fine.
Some people got it to work,check the following links:

FreeBSD Wiki AppleMacbook
https://goddess-gate.com/dc2/index.php/post/251


----------

